# Freshwater Aquarium Log (Android App)



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw this today and thought it was kinda cool looking and possibly useful. I haven't used it yet, but if you have an Android device it might be worth looking into. Its available from the Amazon App Store.

*Freshwater Aquarium Log *

*Product Features*
Keep track of your aquarium with this app
Input multiple entries for multiple tanks
Log data for important categories like pH, Nitrate, Ammonia, and Temperature

*Product Description*
Are you an aquarium enthusiast? The Freshwater Aquarium Log is a handy app for anyone with a love of aquatic life. Learn how to take care of your little fish friends with this app. With important topics explained like pH, Nitrates, Ammonia, Temperature, and more, you can ensure your aquarium is in good condition. Have more than one fish tank? Keep track of all your tanks with multiple entries to track various levels, filter changes, additives, and special comments about your tanks.

One of the least expensive and most valuable things an aquarist can do for the health of his or her system is to keep a tank log. A tank log is simply a record of your tank parameters, observations, and any significant changes. Stability is absolutely critical to success in this hobby, making keeping a log an important thing to do. While it’s important for some species to have absolutely flawless water quality, overall, stability is more important to more species over the lifetime of your aquarium.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use excel to track stuff (mostly what fish I have and where they came from & when. My sister has a nook and she likes it a lot, but I'm not enamored of touch screen only input. Its fine for games, but to seriously use it I've have to learn swype. I was finally getting the hang of Graffiti for palm. I won't use a handheld for complicated stuff until input is as fast as typing.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Excel is free though (assuming you have it or know how to get it for free) and you do a lot more with figures and such from excel. Assuming though it would be easier to use the software.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They have apps and controls that are much more complex for SW. I mean $400 + fully automated systems. Nice to finally see something for FW.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess it would be handy for when you can't get to the PC. I too use excel for a log, but I like mobile tech, I am writing this from an iPad after all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister bought an app that lets her use and edit excel files on the nook. I still don't see how she types on that thing.


----------

